# Substitute for Woodpeckers



## Notw

So I really like the weight and feel of some of the Woodpeckers aluminum tools but can't justify the price tag that goes along with them. Are there any other brands out there with similar tools that are less expensive?


----------



## Loren

Incra makes some stuff that's similar.


----------



## alittleoff

I always thought both mentioned were the same Co. They look alike and are priced about the same. I own all Incra and paid dearly for them. I really wouldn't buy some of the things I now have if I had it to do again, not that their no good but they are to complicated to use unless you use them everyday. 
Gerald


----------



## AZWoody

Is Incra any cheaper though?

I used to use Incra for their rules but switched to Woodpeckers. I had 3 of the Incra marking rule sets in 6, 12 and 18 inches and each one, if I put on the same spot would give me a different line.
That was very frustrating for something that was not cheap to begin with.

If you're looking for a cheaper alternative, look at iGaging. I have some of their measuring tools and so far like them. They seem to be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> So I really like the weight and feel of some of the Woodpeckers aluminum tools but can t justify the price tag that goes along with them.


Weight and feel = the reason for the price. I've met the owners, great people. They're a small business with high standards and a limited audience. I have a few of their things and the quality is impeccable. But we live in a time when mass production overwhelms everything. Not knocking that, I'm a fan of mass production for giving us so much for so cheap.

If you want the highest quality, you will have to pay for it. That doesn't mean you can't find quality non-Woodpecker tools that do Woodpecker tasks.

For example, Woodpecker sells a 36" straight edge for $150. I found a 50 inch that's perfect for woodworking for $45. I bought the latter.

What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## jonah

You can also pick up a $30 72" 10 series aluminum extrusion from Grainger that's as straight as can be.

Or, if you need something to measure right angles, you can use a $4 plastic speed square, which is also as square and straight as can be.

For combination/double/engineer squares, the PEC blemished seconds on eBay are the best deal going. Made in USA, accurate as hell, and reasonably priced.


----------



## Notw

Mainly I was looking at their T-squares and the 1281 square. I'll have to check out the PEC blemished seconds


----------



## Loren

The only Woodpeckers tool I have is a 600mm
metric t-square. It's an impressive tool. I got
it for 32mm cabinet making. While it has holes
in it for drilling shelf pin holes, I don't think the
metal would hold up very well to real use.

The layout tools I use the most are a Lee Valley
sliding square and a 4" double square. I also
use a dial caliper frequently, though if I were
buying new today I would probably just get a 
digital one.

I have a bunch of assorter machinists tools too
I picked up real cheap at estate sales over the
years. They come in handy in certain situations 
that come up.

I wouldn't get to freaked out about having the
perfect layout tool for every task. I would buy 
some of that Incra stuff for sure if the stuff I
have didn't work just fine for what I do. Those
little holes for pencils are a cool concept but 
seldom in woodworking have I found a need for
such repeatable precision. Eyeballing from a 
good rule is usually adequate.


----------



## jonah

I've never really seen the need for a t-square like woodpeckers sells. I have 12" and 6" combination squares and 4" double squares. If I need longer than 12", I can use my framing square. Woodcraft sells a Starrett framing square for like $15 that's made in the USA.

A double square or engineers square does exactly what that 1281 one does at about a quarter the price, as per usual with woodpeckers.


----------

